
Kill Windows 10 bloatware for good with this new open source tool - Validus
https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/this-open-source-tool-lets-you-remove-windows-10-bloatware
======
dencodev
After being a Windows advocate my entire life and refusing to use Apple
products, I bought a Macbook yesterday. I am tired of Windows and its
bloatware, the updates that break my drivers, the constant battle to fix these
issues, having to download third party software to prevent it from breaking
stuff again, the literally hundreds of hours of my life I've spent doing all
of this. Macbook has been great so far, the hardware is great, stuff just
works.

